
OnePlus Admits It Was Snooping on OxygenOS Users, Says It Will Tweak Program - shock
https://gizmodo.com/oneplus-admits-it-was-snooping-on-oxygenos-users-says-1819487335
======
remir
I know there's alternative ROMs such as LineageOS, but I wish it was possible
to install Android directly from Google. Like, you download an app from the
Play Store, it scans your hardware and download a fresh Android build from
Google compatible with your device and your done.

Not really doable, but I wish it was.

~~~
shock
This might be in the realm of possibility with the new HAL (Project Treble)
they introduced in the latest Android.

------
orf
As a OnePlus user, what can I do about this? Is there a well supported third
party ROM (?) I can use?

~~~
TwoNineA
pm uninstall -k --user 0 net.oneplus.odm

~~~
jtolj
This is what I did on mine, I haven't confirmed that it is no longer sending
anything to oneplus but it did remove the package.

To clarify:

* Make sure adb is installed ([https://www.xda-developers.com/install-adb-windows-macos-lin...](https://www.xda-developers.com/install-adb-windows-macos-linux/))

* Run "adb shell" (you should see a prompt that says OnePlus)

* Run "pm uninstall -k --user 0 net.oneplus.odm" (you should see "Success")

------
xiconfjs
Was/Is OnePlus 3T also affected? (asking for a friend)

~~~
m3adow
According to the Reddit post some weeks ago, yes.

~~~
xiconfjs
Do you have a link to this reddit post/thread? (asking for the same friend)

------
ttoinou
I (wrongly ?) assumed every Android phones did this

~~~
tomsmeding
Probably not. Seems this stuff is too easy and too tempting not to do.

